# 2002 Altima Project Car



## StradaUSA (Jun 1, 2003)

Hello Altima Owners,

Strada USA is looking for a 2002 altima in the southern california region as a show car to represent our products.

We are a newly formed aftermarket company devoted to the Nissan/Infiniti tuner. Set to launch very soon as a much anticipated group of highly skilled professionals that will bring great things to the Nissan community in the performance and exterior styling category.

Strada has developed the first full bumper replacement bodykit following the lines of the Altima.. 

Sarona -- Reseller of Erebuni... based on Shogun Series for Hondas etc.
MB -- Octane Series avail. Hondas etc.
Spoilers etc. -- Kombat series avail. for Hondas etc.
Wholesalehyper -- Cut and Pieced together from a Honda etc.

Please send pictures of your ride... and compose a brief letter on why you think Strada should give you full sponsorship to

[email protected]

Please do not send inquiries requesting pictures because we will not release photos on the web until our project car is complete.

Best Regards,
-David


----------

